# ACS : PDF File name should be same as attachment type ?



## narengdv (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi I am new to this forum, aspiring to move to Australia. As a process, filling ACS.

Clarification 1: While filling ACS I saw PDF name should be same as Attachment type, that means if the attachment type is "Certificate" then PDF name should also be "Certificate.PDF". ?

Clarification 2: For my current company experience, there is no option to select till date. It is mandatory to select the "From " and "To ". So should I have to select to as this month?

Clarification 3 : How many days would it take to get the reply from ACS, as I am applying it today or tomorrow max.

Is there is place or thread where I can get FAQs here ?

Please confirm me ASAP. Thanks in advance.

-Narendra.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

1. I assume they'd like you to name the file "Certificate.PDF" and if you have multiple, I'd probably try not to stray too far from this so "Certificate 1.PDF", "Certificate 2.PDF", etc.
2. Put the date the date you're submitting the application.
3. Sorry, can't help with this. If you search the forum you should be able to find threads that discuss ACS processing times.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Processing timelines may vary depending on the inflow of applications to the relevant authority or the complexity involved in the application.*


FEW people have received a positive outcome in 5 / 7 /15 /20 days (I'm one of them).


WHEREAS for others it took over a months time.


BUT off late ACS has a good turn around time as compared to previous years. 





narengdv said:


> Hi I am new to this forum, aspiring to move to Australia. As a process, filling ACS.
> 
> Clarification 1: While filling ACS I saw PDF name should be same as Attachment type, that means if the attachment type is "Certificate" then PDF name should also be "Certificate.PDF". ?
> 
> ...


----------

